
Show HN: Universal API for Facebook Messenger, Telegram, Line, Viber - licobo
https://cloudrail.com/integrations/interfaces/Messaging
======
licobo
This is our latest universal API. It allows you to programmatically send and
receive messages from Facebook Messenger, Line, Telegram and Viber (with more
coming soon). Looking forward to see your cross platform chat bots or customer
support systems. FAQ: CloudRail is not an additional single point of failure.
Non of the data ever passes one of our servers.

Any feedback much appreciated.

------
justboxing
Congrats on shipping! Very nicely done!

1) Any plans to include .Net Core as 1 of your platforms ? Don't see it in the
popup when I visited the site.

2) I suggest you have pricing in USD also (big market here), and other top
countries like Australia, Japan. Or is your payment API provider not available
in US?

For an example, see Hubspot's pricing page. The values change nicely when you
click the Currency Code =>
[https://www.hubspot.com/pricing/marketing?professional](https://www.hubspot.com/pricing/marketing?professional)

~~~
licobo
Thanks a lot!

1) Yes, a .Net SDK is on our near term roadmap 2) That's a good point. We'll
definitely check how easy this would be. So far we trusted in the worldwide
reach of our currency :)

